# TLD 5450 Knee/Shin (pictures)



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Bought these as they look easy to pedal with.

Lost of information in this thread. (Sizing, etc)

I found it hard to find good pictures of these online. Walking around the house, they stay on really well and are really comfy.

Here are some pictures:

Nice plastic package.


















Fine print: Recommended rider weight = 32-41kg. Wtf? I'm 52kg. 
Also, this is a really stupid place to put tags. If you tuck them in, they cover the knee gel grippers. If you stick them out, they look stupid. I am going to remove these tags.









Front view, complete with measuring tape. Covers about half of my shins. I'm 160cm tall or 5 foot 3 inches.









That's all guys, hope these are helpful.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Finally got to use them a few days ago on a 2 hour ride. After a hot and sweaty 2 hours, they still stayed on. Never had to stop to adjust them. I thought XS was a little tight at first, but I'm glad I choose the smallest fitting size.


----------



## joelzilla (Oct 2, 2011)

LoneReaction said:


> Finally got to use them a few days ago on a 2 hour ride. After a hot and sweaty 2 hours, they still stayed on. Never had to stop to adjust them. I thought XS was a little tight at first, but I'm glad I choose the smallest fitting size.


So you would recommend going with the smaller size


----------



## scottwest (Oct 8, 2011)

joelzilla said:


> So you would recommend going with the smaller size


I would.....


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

joelzilla said:


> So you would recommend going with the smaller size


i would as well. measured up to be a medium, but the small fit better. make sure they fit well around the calf. had these on for a wet and muddy two hour ride this saturday and forgot that they were on. aside from not covering the whole shin, my only gripe is that when i pull on the cuffs to take them off, i can hear the stitching popping. now i just grab the guard and shimmy it down my leg. i also have the matching elbow/forearm guards and they fit/work as well as the 5450's do.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

joelzilla said:


> So you would recommend going with the smaller size


I have used it for a few months now, and sold it, so I could get a size up. My calf got a little bigger, and the fit got tighter. It stays on so well, that when I'm sweaty it is nearly impossible to "slip out" of. I hold the guards to move them down, and also pinch the calf area to lift the fabric. Treat them well and they should hold up a long time!

I realized that the sizes aren't too apart at all (XS vs S, according to size chart). Hopefully sizing up won't make it fit less snugly.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Any worries about leaving the bottom part of your shin unprotected? I'm looking to get knee/shin pads and just want some soft slip on ones like these but I'm unsure about leaving my lower shin unprotected.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

JonMX5 said:


> Any worries about leaving the bottom part of your shin unprotected? I'm looking to get knee/shin pads and just want some soft slip on ones like these but I'm unsure about leaving my lower shin unprotected.


I don't know I got a number of pedal strikes on my legs below where the TLD stops protecting.


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

I may have to try these. I got the Fox Launch combo knee/shin guard, & the small isn't quite small enough + they're cumbersome. Thanks for the post!


----------

